# happy birthday AZ_redneck



## chris_harper (Jul 31, 2007)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2007)

Another year only makes you want it better than the last...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

happy b-day az.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

hbd again az


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday AZ!


----------



## msmith (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## meowey (Jul 31, 2007)

Many happy returns of the day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## triple b (Jul 31, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AZ!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy B-Day, I hope you get cool stuff to smoke with


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## smokin for life (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birth day AZ happy birth day to you. I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy birthday AZ , smoke on


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 31, 2007)

Have a Happy B-day AZ, and many more!


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2007)

happy birthday AZ redneck


----------



## jts70 (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great one!!


----------



## low&slow (Jul 31, 2007)

Have a happy happy birthday AZ, and many many more.


----------



## smokey steve (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday AZ.....Have a great one!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!  Hope your day is fun!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday AZ!


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 31, 2007)

THANKS everyone! I'll trade you guys for my kids. They never remember my birthday.

I feel real old now though.. Birthdays just aren't the same after 40..  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Bones creek, muscles ache, and parts don't work like they used to anymore.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On a positive note though, because of the alzheimers, I meet new people every day!

Take care all and thanks again...


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy B-Day AZ! 

Old age botherin' ya'? Read my sig...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

my oldest girl turns 17 today so i know how ya feel. happy b-day again.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 31, 2007)

*Montana says happy birthday too! Enjoy yourself. Don't feel bad about your kids, neither one of my sons remembered my BD either. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## monty (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday, AZ Redneck! 
Today is your special day!
Enjoy it any way you want to!

Cheers!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday.  I hope you enjoy your day.


----------

